# Mommy acting weird??



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

I didn't know where to post this...

This morning Princess brought one of the kittens to my bf in the bed. She sits there and meows at him. Then later she brought 2 more to him. She meows kind of to get his attention and just leaves them at his feet. 

Is anyone familiar with this behavior? Is it normal? Does she not like them anymore?  Any suggestions will be great!)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She wants him to babysit them for her?
If she didn't want them anymore, she would just abandon them completely. Sounds like she just wants bf to watch them...
Perhaps she isn't happy with where the kittens are currently kept?
How old are the babies?
h


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

They just turned 1 week yesterday...

Aww...that is cute if she wants a babysitter!!!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm hoping she just wants a babysitter and isn't trying to communicate something more dire. ..._sometimes kitties know when something is wrong with their babies_... At one week old, the babies really can't do too much other than nurse and sleep. 

How many total kittens in her litter?
Could she think she doesn't have enough room for all of them and she is bringing the 'excess' to your bf?

Another thought...she wants someone to admire her babies?
Maybe spend more time with her and the babies together, telling her what a good mommy she is and what beautiful babies she has. Pick up each kitten and examine it for any abnormalities, but exclaim over the kitten like it is the most wonderful thing and wasn't she clever to have produced them?
For some reason, she is calling attention to her babies...you have to figure out why. (lucky you, huh?) :lol:


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

She had 4 in all! I think that you are right about not having enough space. I will have to find a bigger box. We can start with that.

I do give her a lot of attention, but I guess more won't hurt!!! :lol: I tell her she is a great mommy!!!!! She is always purring when around the babies. She seems very content.

Do cats get post partum depression or something like humans get?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Some mom cats like to have their box of kittens hidden away where there is little people-traffic and disturbance. (Most do.) Others really like human attention, and that includes being "part of the family" when with the babies. If this is the case with her, maybe a bigger box where she and the kittens are more in the open and where she gets talked to and petted every time someone is near would be better for her. I think you're just lucky and have a mom who wants to share her family with you.


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

well, my boyfriend picked up a huge $11 cardboard box. Seems to do the trick and gives her alot more space. So much space our other cat decided to go in with the mom and little ones. Shes real good about it and he even licks them! Hes a good uncle!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like everybody it happy now! 
I remember our farm cats would always let the friendlier males in to 'see' the babies and they'd even babysit the kittens when mamma would go off for a bit. The last litter of orphans that I hand raised, my male cat LuckyDuck helped me with them. He would groom them and was their play-buddy when they became old enough.


----------

